# Found Strange Wiring in Junction Box



## gso (May 7, 2012)

I'm hoping to wire my attic fan to a junction box in the attic. This is what I found in the junction box. I was hoping somebody could tell me what might be going on here, or how to proceed with wiring the attic fan directly to it. 

I also don't know where these wires lead. I assume the big black wire is the load coming in. But I don't know why the white (neutral?) would be cut on the one cable.

I recently bought the house, so I'm finding all sorts of fun surprises. House is nearly 100 years old.


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2012)

This wire you listed as load, does it have a white that goes with it and does it have another wraping on it?


----------



## gso (May 7, 2012)

nealtx...the load is a single wire with black cloth wrapping. There is no white (neutral) with it. The house is old with original wiring, so I've seen some funky things. 

My thought is that the dark wire farthest to the left is somebody's laziness, just trying to carry the neutral back with whatever color wire.


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2012)

Sounds a little like knob and tube or left over parts, you should be able to get some idea where the wires are going to while you are in the attic.


----------



## kok328 (May 7, 2012)

Look like 1/2 of the workings of a "switch leg".  The absence of a neutral wire and a fixture is puzzling.


----------



## gso (May 8, 2012)

I'm just trying to run a hot and neutral from the attic fan to this. So, I guess I have two options. In both options, I run the hot to load and other hot. But in option one, I tie the neutral to that neutral and hot. Or option two, I tie the fan's neutral to the cut-off neutral. 

I'm trying to avoid prying up the attic floor, peeling up the insulation, and disturbing other older-than-dirt wiring.


----------



## kok328 (May 8, 2012)

What I'm saying is that white wire in the middle is *NOT* a neutral.
Use a non-contact voltage detector to determine if power is running through all these wires.


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2012)

This box is either useless or dangerous.


----------



## gso (May 8, 2012)

Just tested it. The white (and the gray connected to it) are hot. The "load" is really the only one that doesn't consistently light up the moment I touch the detector to it. It did once or twice but very inconsistent.


----------



## gso (May 8, 2012)

nealtw...it's probably both. 

It's on a breaker with a three-way switch light...so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## gso (May 8, 2012)

okay...I was hoping to do this the best way possible, but I'm now considering a new option.

The attic has a light fixture with a pull-chain switch on it. Do you think I can simply tie the attic fan to that? Or would it be better to run a junction along the line to the light fixture?


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2012)

Depending on what else is on the same cercuit, that could work, I would wire a switch in close to that box so you could turn the fan off from that location. You should get that tester and check out the first box.


----------



## gso (May 8, 2012)

I wasn't planning on putting a switch on the fan. Do you suggest a switch, even though it turns on/off from the thermostat and cuts off if the motor overheats?


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2012)

And if you want to work on it or clean it, you would have to turn off the breaker and have no light in the attic.


----------



## gso (May 8, 2012)

You've convinced me to get a switch. I just ran the wiring directly to the light fixture, with a switch along the way. It works great. The light fixture isn't my favorite option, but everything is capped and snug in their boxes, and I didn't have to guess what the heck is going on in that junction box. I might change it when I become more familiar with the hodgepodge wiring in this house, but for now I'm happy with my first venture in electrical. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2012)

You do need to figure out if anything is live in the other box. It may be nothing but if it is live it may be a hazard, and sometimes things are not better to leave well enough alone.


----------

